# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Винда не загружается

## AriesMan

Вобщем после запуска компа доходит до загрзуки винды(бегущая полоска) и на этом загрузка прекращается...Причем картинка не виснет, т.е. полоска постоянно движется, но дальше этого не уходит.
Иногда все же получается загрузить, но не понятно с чем это связано.
Но правда получается хотя бы через безопасный режим заходить.
Уже пробовал и восстановление системы, и обновление винды, и просто ставил новую винду...Правда формат диска не проводил...
Причем после обновления винды или новой установки, комп начинает работать норм, некоторое время грузится нормально, но с какого-то момента опять прекращает.
Просмотрев события, увидел следующие ошибки:
_Ошибка DCOM "Эта служба не запускается в безопасном режиме (Safe Mode) " при попытке запуска службы EventSystem с аргументами "" для запуска сервера:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}_

_Сбой при загрузке драйвера(ов) перезагрузки или запуска системы: 
AmdK8
Fips
kl1
klif_

_Драйвер обнаружил ошибку контроллера \Device\Harddisk0\D._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Форматировать не обязательно. Попробуйте команду:
chkdsk /F /R C:
И временные папки почистить не помешате.

----------


## AriesMan

Так, вобщем почистил я временные папки, перезагрузился.
Потом вввел команду chkdsk /F /R C:, выдал сообщение, что диск используется.Я нажал выполнить команду после перезагрузки, ну и конечно же комп после перезагрузки снова висанул и ничего выполнять не стало...
Вошел снова в безопасный опять повторил то же самое с командой, но потом перезагрузил комп и сразу F8/Загрузка в безопасном режиме, после чего комп и там висанул...В течении получаса сидел и надеялся на загрузку, но видел только черный экран с мигающим курсором...Потом попробовал перезагрузить и все равно все зависало и уже даже безопасный режим не грузился.
Решил обновить еще раз винду, вобщем нажал обновление... Как всегда сначала пошло обновление всех основных драйверов, после чего комп перезагрузился и тут вдруг пошла проверка компа(выполнение chkdsk /F /R C :Smiley: , после чего снова перезагрузка и продолжил обновление винды...
Так вот, значит это зависание явно связано как-то с драйверами, ведь не даром, когда они обновились, сразу же пошла проверка дисков?

Сейчас комп запустился нормально, но так всегда было после обновлений...

----------


## AndreyKa

Посмотрите в логе событий Windows (раздел Приложения), каков результат проверки диска.

----------


## AriesMan

Так, а можно подробнее, какой пункт посмотреть?
Просто я ничего связанного с проверкой не вижу((

Кстати на данный момент ошибок ни в логе системы, ни в логе приложений не наблюдается, только пара предупреждений....

----------


## AndreyKa

Вот так

----------


## AriesMan

Все, нашел)
Вобщем так:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d60000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d63000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 62860 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d63000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 62861 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d63000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 62862 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d63000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 62863 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d63000 for 0x400 bytes.
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
CHKDSK is recovering lost files.
Cleaning up 8 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 8 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 8 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
Free space verification is complete.
Adding 1 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) DATA attribute.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

  33399103 KB total disk space.
  15054336 KB in 144529 files.
    106320 KB in 8952 indexes.
         4 KB in bad sectors.
    226767 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
  18011676 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
   8349775 total allocation units on disk.
   4502919 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
90 6d 02 00 93 57 02 00 79 62 03 00 00 00 00 00  .m...W..yb......
aa e0 01 00 01 00 00 00 a3 01 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
3c e8 06 1b 00 00 00 00 1a 66 da 17 01 00 00 00  <........f......
8e d9 ed 0e 00 00 00 00 9a 67 12 70 03 00 00 00  .........g.p....
ec 0a 2d ae 00 00 00 00 d4 c2 f9 69 05 00 00 00  ..-........i....
99 9e 36 00 00 00 00 00 20 3b 07 00 91 34 02 00  ..6..... ;...4..
00 00 00 00 00 00 d8 96 03 00 00 00 f8 22 00 00  ............."..

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

----------


## AndreyKa

Жесткий диск сыпется. Покупайте новый и переписываете данные на него, пока это еще возможно.

----------


## AriesMan

ЭМ, у меня стоит 2 жестких на данный момент.
НА одном винда и все проги, на втором - все мои файлы.

А можно поточнее узнать в чем дело и как это определилось?и еще чем это могло быть вызвано?

----------


## AriesMan

Я извиняюсь конечно,но я дождусь ответа более конкретного?
Просто не охото тупо менять диск, не разобравшись в чем именно дело...
А проблема до сих пор актуальна...

----------


## AndreyKa

Перемеcтил тему в соответствующий раздел.

----------


## Torvic99

Попробуйте проверить диск утилитами типа MHDD.
Проверьте шлейф, блок питания и покажите данные SMART.

----------


## Nikkollo

> ... и покажите данные SMART.


 Присоединяюсь. Прежде чем сделать вывод о физических неисправностях, нужно посмотреть данные SMART.
Скачайте это:
http://www.ihdd.ru/download/software...DDScan_v31.zip
Разархивируйте в отдельную папку, запустите HDDScan.exe.
Выберите в выпадающем списке проблемный винчестер.
Нажмите кнопку S.M.A.R.T.
В появившемся окне нажмите "Save to File", выберите путь и сохраните файл, затем прикрепите его здесь к вашему сообщению.

----------


## AriesMan

Вобщем вот как-то так

----------


## Torvic99

Попробуйте поменять шлейф.



> UltraDMA CRC Error Count
> Общее количество ошибок CRC в режиме UltraDMA. Поле raw value содержит количество ошибок, возникших в режиме передачи данных UltraDMA в контрольной сумме (ICRC - Interface CRC). Примечание автора. Практика, собранная статистика и изучение журналов ошибок SMART показывают: в большинстве случаев ошибки CRC возникают при сильном завышении частоты PCI (больше номинальных 33.6 MHz), сильно перекрученом кабеле, а также - по вине драйверов ОС, которые не соблюдают требований к передачи/приему данных в режимах UltraDMA.

----------


## Nikkollo

> Вобщем вот как-то так


Здесь скачайте mhdd, тот вариант, который вам удобней (например образ CD и прожечь его на болванку, получится загрузочный диск):
http://www.ihdd.ru/mhdd
Прочитайте там FAQ на русском, особенно с Q10 по Q15.
А так же документацию на русском.
Ценные данные с диска скопируйте на другой винт и отключите пока его.
Ну и дальше пробовать простое сканирование, если что-то нашлось - пробовать как в Q10. (хотя можно и сразу с него начать).
после всех манипуляций покажите еще раз данные SMART.
Блок питания у вас какой фирмы и модели?



> Попробуйте поменять шлейф.


Но у него UltraDMA CRC Error Count как-раз ровным счетом ноль...  :Smiley: 
Заремапано уже 22 сектора:
Reallocation Sector Count 0016
Еще 2 винт считает подозрительными и приготовил к ремапу:
Current Pending Sector Count 0002
В общем-то сильно беспокоиться пока не стоит, ремапов пока мало, винт еще поживет...

----------


## Virtual

*Nikkollo*



> Ценные данные с диска скопируйте на другой винт


вызывает сомнение!.
т.к.
1. если данные уже повреждены, то их никаким копированием неподнять  :Wink: 
2. а вот если винда попадет в "дырку" (сбойный сектор) то будет снова и снова "долбится" в это место что частенько приводит к еще большим повреждениям поверхности, а то и того хуже..., и часто кончается тем что падает в BSOD забыв сбросить файловые кэши из памяти (что, опять же, приведет к еще большей потере данных)
3. MHDD заменит сбойные, и только сбойные!, сектора. что в последствии позволит боле-менее, спокойно скопировать данные.
(согласен что резервное копирование нужно, но!!! точно не средствами Win$. сдесь требуется:
1. чтение данных, с учетом возможного таймаута контроллера HDD //бывает до нескольких секунд
2. чтение данных, с учетом возможного полного отключения контроллера (в тяжелых случаях винт уходит в самодиагностику, или вообще отрубает интерфейс).
3. возможность продолжить копирование после сброса питания
ничего этого винда не умеет.  :Sad: 
)

*AriesMan*  прежде чем работать с утилитой MHDD и заниматся копированием данных, позаботься качественным питанием, и хорошим охлаждением винтов. (т.к. проверка диска, и копирование данных - процедура достаточно продолжительная. и в таком режиме как раз могут проявится проблемы питания и охлаждения.)
ЗЫ совет
если всетаки будеш копировать данные в виндах (если они конечно имеют ценность)
1. система не должна находится на данном HDD
2. копируй данные или спец утилитами (тут выбор за тобой). или хоть тем-же самым FARом (он даст возможность пропустить копирование сбойных файлов, и позволяет сделать паузу - напр для охлаждения диска)

----------


## AriesMan

Так, к сожалению сейчас такой завал, что в ближайшие пару дней просто почти нет времени к компу подходить...
А вот насчет файлов я помоему отписал, что все мои файлы хранятся на втором винте...
А на данном стоит винда и все проги...
так что в копировании файлов у меня нет необходимости)

----------


## Nikkollo

> *Nikkollo*
> 2. а вот если винда попадет в "дырку" (сбойный сектор) то будет снова и снова "долбится" в это место что частенько приводит к еще большим повреждениям поверхности, а то и того хуже..., и часто кончается тем что падает в BSOD забыв сбросить файловые кэши из памяти (что, опять же, приведет к еще большей потере данных)
> диска)


Если есть "логические" бэды (т.е. просто в результате сбоя в сектор записались данные, не соответствующие его контрольной сумме) долбиться туда будет не виндовс, а сам винчестер, издавая при этом характерные звуки.
Это лечится командой erase, или scan с опцией erase waits в mhdd. Винчестер (при выполнении команды erase) полностью очистится, нужно будет заново создать и отформатировать раздел, что можно сделать, например, при загрузке с установочного диска виндовс (при этом так же должны исчезнуть бэды в NTFS).
Если есть "физические" бэды (повреждение поверхности или ее начинающаяся деградация), можно попробовать "уговорить" винчестер заремапать их при помощи команды scan с опцией remap (при этом, возможно, исчезнут 2 сектора - кандидата на ремап из параметра Current Pending Sector Count).
Чтобы выяснить какой природы эти "физические" бэды - повреждение поверхности или ее начинающаяся деградация (постепенное ухудшение магнитных свойств покрытия пластин), нужно посмотреть как изменятся параметры SMART после прогонов винчестера в mhdd. Если изменения незначительные, можно сделать вывод, что началась деградация.
У меня на работе у винчестера заремапаны уже 104 сектора и 22 кандидата на ремап. Умирает он так потихоньку уже около 3 лет (всего ему около 5 лет).  :Smiley:  Ремапы происходят незаметно для файловой системы, и бэдов в NTFS у меня нет. В моем случае это деградация (от старости).
Если же количество ремапов нарастает быстрыми темпами, то, видимо, есть повреждение... тут уж ничего не поделаешь... скорей всего винчестер не "жилец"...  :Sad: 
Вобщем надо узнать данные смарт после работы mhdd, и в дальнейшем периодически наблюдать за параметрами Reallocation Sector Count и Current Pending Sector Count, в колонке Raw (данные в 16-ричном виде).

Так же сталкивался еще с такой проблемой - "дятловская болезнь" у IBM-овских винчестеров, которая началась с их серии DTLA (отсюда и название болезни) и продолжалась дальше в сериях AVER и AVVA.
Сейчас винчестерный бизнес IBM купила Hitachi. С винчестерами Hitachi пока мне не доводилось встречаться, и я не знаю, перешла ли эта болезнь и к ним.
Причина болезни - ненадежный контакт в разъеме между гермоболоком и платой винчестера, обусловленный неудачным расположением разъема и слишком тонкой платой.

----------

